
Indonesian 19-year-old survives 49 days adrift at sea in fishing hut - shpx
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/24/indonesian-teenager-survives-49-days-adrift-at-sea-in-fishing-hut
======
wahern
Destined to end up among these harrowing stories:
[https://longform.org/archive/tags/lost-at-
sea](https://longform.org/archive/tags/lost-at-sea)

Not the linked article, but perhaps a future well researched biographical
article.

